# Insulin Pumps



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

As with anything medically related, options are expensive, but this seems to be a standard option: https://www.amazon.com/Aquapac-Wate...&sr=8-1&keywords=insulin+pump+waterproof+case

$65 with free shipping.


----------



## jamwin33 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks much !! I will let him know.


----------



## Kickinback (Jun 19, 2014)

Another option would be to go back to shots and leave the pump in the car. Although he could probably take the pump off while on the river and "catch up" in camp. Best advice is ask his doctor, he is not the first person with a pump to go rafting.


----------



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Keep backup insulin chilled and on another boat*

Probably obvious but make sure he keeps backup insulin in a cooler on another boat. Also good to have backup syringes on that other boat too. One of the biggest issues with insulin is that heat can compromise it. We had an issue on a July Grand trip with insulin not staying cool enough. With proper planning it shouldn't be a problem. Have a great trip!


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

kwagunt2001 said:


> Probably obvious but make sure he keeps backup insulin in a cooler on another boat. Also good to have backup syringes on that other boat too. One of the biggest issues with insulin is that heat can compromise it. We had an issue on a July Grand trip with insulin not staying cool enough. With proper planning it shouldn't be a problem. Have a great trip!


Good info. 

My daughter is on the omnipod system so the pod itself is waterproof. However, good dry bags are key to keeping everything else dry. We keep backup insulin in a cooler on another boat, usually along with basic needles and Novolog cartridges and a Glucagon shot as well. We also have a the same in our boat. Packs of honey in both boats are good too as a quick sugar fix. 

Her CGM is in a clear waterproof case on her body strapped around her waist. Airtight Yeti insulated drink canisters with bagged ice are also good for transporting and cooling insulin in lieu of coolers as well ( we use this for multi day backpacking trips a lot). 

Not that it needs to be said, but general awareness amongst the group of unusual behavior from your friend is also important. Signs of low blood sugar aren't always easy to spot but any weird speech, drooping over, lethargy, etc are important to pick up on. 

We also always have a sat phone with us.


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Second the idea to switch back to shots and leave the pump at home. So many things that you can't control on a rafting trip that can throw off a pump and cgm. Heat, fine sand, physical impacts, wet, etc. If he's committed to taking it then just make sure he's got the old school needles and pens as a back up (enough for the entire trip). 
As a camp counselor for kids with type 1, we would run the upper and lower New and all of the kids were required to switch over the night before we launched. Never had any issues. Keep it simple and have a great trip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

My brother is a type one insulin dependent diabetic and works for a commercial company on the Grand Canyon and does not use a pump for all of the reasons mentioned including heat and sand. He has been working down there for the last 15 years with this condition and has been able to manage it quite well with very few incidents and suggest you might also go the non-pump route for your trip.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s my friend’s protocol:
If a swim is unlikely, wrap it in saran wrap or a ziplock and keep it under a splash top.
If swimming is very likely, unhook the pump and go old school.
She always has a backup click pen for multi-day trips. She also said she lets herself run a bit high if there’s going to be big whitewater coming up.
More important than protecting the pump is having a bailout plan for if she bottoms out (cake icing in the PFD).

Apparently some folks use these:


https://a.co/d/9c8YAqI


----------

